# what size allen wrench for spott hogg sites??????????????



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

does anybody know the size of allen wrench you need to adjust the pins on the spot hogg sites?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

5/32 for the mount to the bow
3/16 to tighten the dovetail
9/64 for the bigger screws on the sight itself
1/16 for the pins

i found all that here:

http://www.spot-hogg.com/Instruction Manuals/Hogg-It_Manual.pdf


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks


----------

